# adapters needed for AMG monoblocks on mk5?



## euroboy2.0 (Dec 11, 2009)

Whats up everyone....Im looking to get a set of amg monoblock wheels. I know theyre 5x112, but do i need adapters for the mk5 jetta? or is it basically exact with the offset? also, what would be a nice tire size for 18x8s...the car has a 1-1.5in lowered stance..nothing crazy

thanks in advance


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Mercedes wheels have the same bolt pattern as your Jetta. No adapters needed.

You'll need hub centric rings (merc wheels are typically 66.1 hub, your Jetta is 57.1). The exact specs should be on the back of each wheel somewhere.

On an 18x8 with minimal drop I'd go 215/40 or 205/40 (may look silly aka wheel gap).

My biggest advice to you is do homework to understand bolt pattern, offset, hub bore, lug size, and tire specs.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Along with what Nate said above most Mercedes wheels will also need extended wheel bolts for proper fitment. The correct length bolts can be found below.

Ball Seat 14x1.5x45mm Wheel Bolt - Priced Each



Andy


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> Along with what Nate said above most Mercedes wheels will also need extended wheel bolts for proper fitment. The correct length bolts can be found below.
> 
> Ball Seat 14x1.5x45mm Wheel Bolt - Priced Each
> 
> ...


Oh hai


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ninohale said:


> Oh hai


:wave:


----------



## euroboy2.0 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------

